# Is Yontoo Layers malware?



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I was going through my programs a while back and I noticed a Yontoo Layers Runtime which I don't remember installing and when I tried to uninstall it it gives me a "Tarma Installer: Setup initialization error" message.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

What is yontoo layers client?


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

More info here

SystemLookup - [email protected]

It is listed as "O" or Open to debate. This means a consensus regarding it's status as goodware or malware has not been reached.

You might try Revo Uninstaller to remove the damaged, unwanted program.
Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems

However since it came onto your machine without your knowledge or consent, you may want to have the Analysts look for possible infection.

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

It doesn't show up in Revo.


----------

